# الاطراف الصناعية



## علاء1981 (20 أغسطس 2006)

الاطراف الصناعية ..............
إن فقدان كل الذراع أو بعضا منها ومهما كان السبب سواء كان ولادي أو بسبب حادث ما يشكل الكثير من القلق للوالدين أينما كانوا. وبصورة عامة فان فقدان ذراع الطفل نتيجة لحادث ما اصعب بكثير مما لو كان عدم وجود الذراعين نتيجة لعوق ولادي، حيث أن الطفل سيكون في الحالة الأولى قد تعود على استخدام الذراع بصورة اعتيادية قبل أن تتعرض للبتر ولاي سبب كان. يرغب معظم الأهالي بان يصار إلى تركيب ذراع صناعية للطفل لإتاحة الفرصة له( لها) للعيش بصورة طبيعية تماما قدر الإمكان وكما يفعل أقرانهم

من المعروف تاريخيا أن هنالك حالات عديدة يولد فيها أطفال ليس لديهم ذراعين . ورغم انه من الصعب تماما 
وضع إحصائيات موثوق بها لتوضيح ذلك إلا انه من الممكن القول أن ما يقرب من 60 مولودا في السنة منكافة 
المواليد في المملكة المتحدة يحتاجون إلى اطراف صناعية بشكل أو بآخر. ويعتبر هذا الرقم ثابتا طوال العديد من 
السنوات ولا يوجد سبب معروف للأسباب الموجبة لمثل هذا العوق. ويمكن للأبوين أن ينجبوا أطفال آخرين دون أن 
يكون هنالك ما يدعو لتخوفهم من حدوث ولادة أخرى مشابهة إلا في القليل من الحالات النادرة. ورغم أن العوق قد يتراوح بين عدم وجود اصبع واحد إلى اختفاء الذراعين بالكامل ، إلا أن الغالبية العظمى من الأطفال المصابين يولدون بيد ناقصة وثلثي الذراع ايضا.وفي عالم يسوده من يستخدم اليد اليمنى في حياته العامة فانه من حسن الحظ 
أن يكون اكثر من 66% من المعاقين من الولادة يكونوا ناقصي اليد اليسرى . ويعتقد المختصون في تركيب اليد الصناعية أن مثل هذا العوق من اسهل الإعاقات تصحيحا. 
أن الأطفال الذين يولدون بذراعين رغم انهما ناقصين قد يرتاحون وهم يستشعرون الأشياء باللمس دون أن يستخدموا يد صناعية لا تستشعر شيئا سوى امكانية القبض على الأشياء. 

أنواع اليد المركبة
يعتمد نوع اليد التي تركب للطفل على العديد من العوامل التي يتم التثبت منها من قبل المختصين المشرفين على 
العلاج في المركز الصحي في المنطقة( وهم: الطبيب والفني والمعالج). وبصورة عامة فان هنالك نوعين رئيسيين 
حسب الحالة, وهما: الأطراف التجميلية والأطراف العاملة فعلا. وكما يتبين من التسميتين فان الطرف التجميلي لا 
يخدم ولا يعمل إلا في حدود كونه مقبولا شكلا. ويظهر مثل الطرف المفقود تماما ويكون عادة خفيف الوزن ولا 
يحوي على اي أجزاء متحركة. ورغم أن ليس هنالك اية أجزاء متحركة في هذا النوع إلا انه يخدم في العديد من الحالات صاحبه من حيث انه يستخدم للاسناد. 

اما النوع العامل فيحوي على يد متحركة أو خطاف يمكن للطفل فتحه باستخدام مفتاح خاص أو انه يفتح بالقوة 
الكهربائية ويكون هذا النوع اثقل وزنا من النوع الاول ويحتاج إلى الصيانة ايضا رغم انه يوفر مرونة جيدة للطفل 
بعد القليل من التدريب على استخدامه.


العيادات المتخصصة
يجب أن يتم مراجعة العيادة المتخصصة بالاطراف الاصطناعية عن طريق كتاب خاص من الطبيب المعالج . 
وتدعى هذه المراكز بمراكز العوق أو مراكز الأطراف الاصطناعية. بينت الأبحاث أن تركيب الأطراف الاصطناعية للطفل في وقت مبكر له فوائد جمة . وعلى هذا فانه من الضروري بمكان أن يتم مراجعة مراكز الأطراف الصناعية ولما يزل الطفل في الشهر الثالث إلى الخامس من العمر. أن هذا التركيب المبكر للطرف الصناعي يوفر الفرصة 
للطفل على أن يتعود لبس الطرف الصناعي وبالتالي سيكون احتمال رفض الطرف الصناعي من قبل الطفل قليلا أو معدوما وحين يتقدم بالعمر لاحقا. 
ورغم انه من الحتمل أن الوالدين قد لا يرتاون أنفسهم أن يصار إلى وضع يد صناعية للطفل, إلا انه من المهم بمكان مراجعة المركز الذي قد يوصي بان يتم تركيب شيئ ما للطفل لمساعدته في قضاء حاجاته الاسية بنفسه مثل الذهاب إلى الحمام أو لبس الملابس والذي قد يتطلب تركيب جزء بسيط يساعد اليد في الإمساك بقوة بالأشياء. كما أن المعالج قد يوصي بان يتم تدريب الطفل فقط دون الحاجة إلى تركيب اي جزء إضافي لليد. ورغم كل هذا وإذا لم تكن قد راجعت المركز لحد الآن فلا تبطئ فيمكن مراجعته والطفل في اي عمر كان.

عوق اليد الجزئي
ويمكن أن يندرج تخت هذا الباب اي عوق من فقدان لإصبع واحد إلى فقدان اليد بالكامل. وبالتالي فان ذلك سيعني أن الطفل قد يكون فاقدا لامكانية استخدام اليد بصورة كلية إلى عدم إمكانيته استخدامها لبعض الفعاليات فقط. وعلى اية حال فان اليدين ليسا فقط للعمل وهو الشيء الأهم بل انهما دائمتي ظهور أمام الناس. وهما يستخدمان ليس فقط للمس بل للامساك والتأشير كذلك. 
وبصورة عامة فان المختص الفني بتركيب اليد الاصطناعية والطبيب لا يتحمسون كثيرا لتركيب يد اصطناعية نصفية وغير متكاملة. ويتاتى ذلك من احتمال أن يكون هنالك عدم نسق في الجزء المركب الذي يتبين انه اطول مما يجب أو ما شاكل ذلك. قد يفضل بعض الأطفال أن يكون الجزء الماف يعمل على انه تجميلي وبصورة خاصة في المناسبات. غير أن هنالك بعض المشاكل التي تنشا عندما يرغب الطفل مثلا في المشاركة بفعاليات رياضية أو اية فعاليات أخرى مما يتوجب على المختص حينئذ أن يصنع وصلة يد مناسبة لذلك بحيث يمكن استخدامها لتلك الفعالية الرياضية. ومن المهم أن نبين أن الطبيب المختص يمكن أن ينصح بشكل أو بآخر في اجراء عملية جراحية لزيادة فعالية ما متوفر من يد الطفل الاصلية كان يقوم على تغيير اصبع ليعمل عمل الابهام مثلا.

عدم وجود الساعد
وفي هذه الحالة يكون جزء الساعد غير موجود بالاصل ولغاية رسغ اليد وهو ما يدعى بTransverse Radial 
Deficiency ويكون هناك بضع سنتمترات من الساعد فقط لا غير. وعلى ذلك فانه من المناسب تماما ومن الضروري في مثل هذه الحالة وضع ساعد صناعي للطفل للتوصل إلى الاستفادة من اليد. يقوم المركز في هذه الحالة بتركيب ساعد يشبه ساعد الدمية للطفل وهو بعمر ثلاثة اشهر فقط. ورغم أن مثل هذا الساعد غير ذا جدوى إلا انه وفي غالب الاحيان يشكل اهم المراحل في حياة الطفل من ناحية تركيب الطرف الصناعي. حيث أن هذه القطعة الجديدة ستؤهل الطفل لمرحلة تركيب الطرف الصناعي وتجعله يستشعر اهمية استخدام الطرفين وليس طرف واحد فقط كماهي الحال عند التصفيق مثلا. وبالتالي فان وجود القطعة الجديدة تظهر صورة الطفل الجيدة القريبة إلى الوضع الطبيعي ولا تشجع الأطفال الآخرين أوالكبارعلى أن يبينوا اية ملاحظة حول هذا الموضوع الذي سيؤلم نفسية الطفل ونفسية الوالدين. يتقبل الأطفال الذين توضع لهم مثل هذه الوصلات الصناعية اية اطراف صناعية في القابل من حياتهم بصورة افضل من الأطفال الذين لم يسبق أن وضعت لهم زوائد صناعية. . 


وبتقدم حياة الطفل يقوم المركز بتغيير نوع وطبيعة الطرف الصناعي. ومن المهم بمكان أن يقوم الوالدين باخبار المركز الطبي باي تغيير للطفل وبصورة خاصة اذا اصبحت اطرف لا يناسب الطفل أو لاي سبب آخر وقبل أن ياتي الموعد الجديد للمعاينة. ويقوم المركز عادة بتركيب طرف عامل للطفل فيما بين السنة والسنتين من عمر الطفل. وقد 
يكون الخطاف من اولى أنواع الطرف العامل للطفل والذي عادة ما يربط بحزام من الكتف. 
ويعتبر الخطاف من هذا النوع مهم جدا للطفل حيث يساعده في القيام ببعض الفعاليات المهمة كحمل كتاب أو حتى التقاط الأشياء الصغيرة بل حتى امكانية وضع الخيط بالابرة وهي العملية التي قد تبدو صعبة للكثيرين. وعادة ما يمكن استبدال الخطاف بيد تجميلية كلما احتاج الطفل لذلك. 
وقد تطورت صناعة مثل هذه الخطافات في الوقت الحاظر بحيث اصبح شكلها وفعلها مقبولا اكثر من الانواع الاخرى. .


ومن بين التطورات الاخيرة تصنيع ما يشبه اليد التي يمكن فتحها واغلاقها رغم انها غير عملية في الكثير من الاحيان وليست بالكفاءة المطلوبة. ويقوم المختص بتدريب الطفل على استعمال القطعة الجديدة لضمان حسن 
استخدامها بالشكل الصحيح. ورغم أن بعض المراكز تقوم بتجهيز الطفل بيد تدار بالكهرباء عن طريق التماس مع الجلد، إلا انه في العادة يتم دراسة امكانية تركيب ذراع تدار بالكهرباء عند بلوغ الطفل الثالثة أو الرابعة من العمر. 


وبتطور تصنيع الأطراف الصناعية اصبحت مسالة وزن هذه الأطراف ليست ذات شان يذكر ومن الضروري بمكان التاكد دائما أن البطاريات المزودة مع اليد الجديدة تعمل بصورة منتظمة ومشحونة بالكهرباء. 
كما انه من المناسب القول أن كافةانواع الاجهزة التي تدار بالكهرباء من أنواع الايادي الاصطناعية يمكن استخدامها 
في العديد من الفعاليات الرياضية البسيطة ما عدا السباحة أو اللعب بالرمال مثلا وكل ما من شانه أن يتلف البطاريات والااجزاء الدقيقة من الذراع أو اليد الاليتين. .


وعند بلوغ الطفل سن المدرسة سيكون الاهلين على علم تام بالاختيارات التي يحبها الطفل ويفضلها من أنواع الاذراع 
الاصطناعية لديه ومن الضروري بمكان الاستجابة لرغبته وتبديل ما يمكن تبديله منها ووضع وصلات خاصة بالموسيقى أو بانواع الرياضات المحببة للطفل وهكذا. .لا تجزعي اذا ما انكسرت الوصلة لانها صممت اصلا لتستخدم لا لتوضع في الحفظ وتاكد انه ليس هنالك اغلى لدى 
المعالج والمصمم من أن يرى ما صممه قد استخدم فعلا وانه يعمل بصورة صحيحة كما رغب هو عند تصميمه. 

Transverse Humeral Deficiency 
ويعني هذا المصطلح أن ليس هنالك اي جزء من الذراع ابتداء من الكتف إلى المرفق. وهذا النوع من العوق الولادي يندر حدوثه ويسبب مشاكل مختلفة تماما عن النوع الاول للطفل المصاب. وعلى ذلك فالطفل بحاجة إلى مرفق لتتم الاضافة وحسب الحالة. 

Shoulder Disarticulation and Above 
وهذا النوع يعني أن ليس هنالك اي كتف اصلا وبهذا فمعظم المصابين من الأطفال يصمم لهم ما يناسب من ذراع للتجميل فقط. غير أن هنالك حالات يمكن أن يصمم للطفل ذراع تعمل بعد دراسة حالته . 




Bilaterial Deficiencies

وفي مثل هذه الحالة تكون الذراعان أو اليدين كليهما غير مكتملتين أو مفقدودتين. وفي مثل هذه الحالة ترى الطفل يعتمد كليا على قدميه في قضاء حاجياته العامة. ولمعالجة مثل هذه الحالات يكون من المناسب تغطية حاجيات الطفل من القطع الاصطناعية مصممة بصورة خاصة وحسب الحالة. 


الاعتناء بالاطراف الاصطناعية
يجب أن يتم فحص الذرلع الاصطناعية سواء كانت كاملة أو اي جزء مضاف بصورة دورية وقبل أن تتفاقم حالتها حين يصعب تصحيح العطل. يجب الانتباه إلى شكل ولون الجلد للطفل وعلاج الحالة سريعا . فمثلا أن احمرار الجلد بصورة دائمة يعني أن الجوراب المستخدم اصبح ضيقا جدا على الطفل ويجب تغييره. .اما اي احمرار وتشوه في الجلد فانه قد يعني أن التعرق هو سبب المشكلة أو أن مادة الجوراب غير مناسبة وتسبب 
الحساسية للجلد. يجب الانتباه إلى تغيير الجوراب بصورة دائمة وتهوية المنطقة. ويجب أن لا يدخل الماء إلى اي جزء يدار بالكهرباء.
. 
الخلاصة
يستمر الطفل على لبس واستخدام الجزء المضاف إلى جسمه من يد أو ذراع أو اي جزء آخر طالما شعر بفائدته للقيام بفعالياته الاعتيادية. ومن المهم بمكان أن يتم معالجة اي مشكلة يذكرها الطفل اولا باول وعدم الوصول إلى حالة أن ينفر الطفل من الجزء المضاف وانة يبقى الطفل يشعر بانه من الممتع الابقاء على هذا الجزء. في بعض 
الاحيان يقرر الطفل انه لا يرغب في لبس الجزء المضاف مما يثير في نفس الوالدين الاهتمام ومحاولة تصحيح الوضع وارجاع الطفل لى استخدام الذراع مرة أخرى. يجب الانتباه لى انه من المهم بمكان استخدام الاقناع فقط كوسيلة لاعادة الطفل إلى صوابه. وعدم النرفزة اطلاقا. 

انتهى الموضوع


----------



## علاء1981 (20 أغسطس 2006)

امل ان ينال اعجاب الاخوة المهتمين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2006)

:77: مواضيع رائعة ومميزة ومجهود كبير اعانك الله به .
حقأ نالت اهتمامنا واعجابنا لأن المختصين في هذا المجال قليلون .
لذا نلتمس من شخصكم الكريم برفدنا بكل ما هو جديد ممثلة بالمخططات لأجل استيعابها .
نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يمدك القوة والأندفاع والمثابرة لتحقيق الهدف المنشود.

ولك دوام الصحة والموفقية .



البغدادي:55:


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (9 مايو 2007)

tank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## البخيتي (10 مايو 2007)

أعانك الله ونفع بك هذه الأمه


----------



## eng_mohand (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع اكثر من رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hasony (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## أسامة أحمد حمد (22 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا و شكرا على هالمعلومات


----------



## tigersking007 (26 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ علاء الموضوع بجد جميل جدا جدا ومفيد جدا يعنى ارجو منك ان تفيدنى باى معلومات عن الاطراف الصناعيه والاجهزه التعويضيه لانى اريد ان شاء الله ان اعمل فى مجال الاجهزه التعويضيه بعد التخرج لانه مهم جدا ويفيد كثير من الناس فارجو منك ومن كل من يستطيع افادتى الا يبخل علينا باى مواضيع عن الاجهزه التعويضيه ........ وشكرا


----------



## دلع الشام (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي على هذا الموضوع القيم 
أنا لي مشاركة مسبقة عن هذا الموضوع 

أريد أن أسأل ...
ابني الآن عمره سنة ونصف
وخلق ويده اليسرى غير مكتملة النمو لا يوجد بها كف 
وأريد أن أركب طرف صناعي له لكن لا أعلم ما هو النوع الأنسب لهذا العمر 
ولا أعلم أين سأذهب لأركبها له 
أيضا أريد أن أعرف الأسعار 
أتمنى مساعدتي لأن هذا الموضوع يقلقني كثيرا 
بانتظار ردكم لمساعدتي 
مع خالص شكري


----------



## ليدي لين (12 مايو 2010)

موضوع فعلا مميز وشكرا جزيلا


----------

